# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] αδέσποτος σκύλος!

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Ο ΚΑΡΙ το παλιΚΑΡΙ μας, όπως είναι σήμερα... Ψάχνει να βρει τη δικιά του οικογένεια.
τον βρηκε μια μερα σε πολυ,παρα πολυ ασχημη κατασταση...πηγε με την βοηθεια εθελοντων στο κτηνιατρο και οι πρωτη διαγνωση ηταν οτι μαλλον θα επρεπε να τον κοιμησουμε...πηραμε ομως 2 μερες ωστε να το αποφασισουμε βλεποντας πως πηγενει... τελικα εζησε...και απο ενα ματσο κοκαλα και πληγες εγινε ενας κουκλος!
εχει καλααζαρ και πρεπει να περνει μισο χαπακι το πρωι και μισο το βραδυ ισως για ολη του τη ζωη(πολυ φθηνο το χαπι ευτιχος!) τους αρεσουν οι βολτες!τα χαδια και τα παει καλα με ολους,μεγαλους,μωρα,σκυλια,  γατια!

ειναι εμβολιασμενος και ελπιζει να βρει ενα σπιτι...
χαριζεται απο τη φιλοζωικη ομαδα βολου. για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ή τηλεφωνο στειλτε μου πμ!

----------


## moutro

Είναι ένας κούκλος πραγματικά πανέμορφο σκυλί!!! Μπράβο σε όσους έκαναν όλη αυτή τη προσπάθεια για να τον μεταμορφώσουν έτσι!!!! Δεν θέλω να χαλάσω το θέμα σχολιάζοντας τη κατάσταση με τα αδέσποτα, εύχομαι μόνο να βρει ένα καλό σπίτι με πολλή αγάπη!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ενα πανεμορφο σκυλακι!!! ΑΥΤΟ που θα ηθελα να σημειωσω ειναι οτι το καλαζαρ δεν θεραπευεται απλα μενει στασιμο με την καταλληλη θεραπεια.... τι σημαινει αυτο??? Πως αν εχουμε ενα σκυλακι και παρουμε ενα σκυλακι που εχει καλαζαρ, αν ενα κουνουπι τσιμπησει το σκυλι με το καλαζαρ, θα μολυνθει και αν τσιμπησει και το αλλο σκυλι τοτε θα το κολλησει!!!!

Το καλαζαρ αν δεν το προλαβουμε στα πρωτα του σταδια ειναι ραγδαια εξελισιμο και αναγκαζομαστε να κανουμε ευθανασια!

Ευχομαι να βρεθει μια οικογενεια για αυτο το υπεροχο σκυλακι που να το αγαπησει και να το φροντισει ΟΠΩΣ πρεπει!

----------


## lilith

πολυ ομορφος!!αριστοκρατικη φατσα, μακαρι να βρει ενα σπιτακι...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ σωστος ο δημητρης...
το καλααζαρ κολαει μονο με αυτοτο τροπο οποτε μπορειτε να καταλαβετε πως μπορει με την καταλληλη προστασια (αμπουλες, λουρια, σιτρονελα) να συγκατικισει πανευκολα με αλλο σκυλο... δεν κολαει ουτε με το σαλιο(ιδια σκευει φαγητου-νερου) πρεπει η ιδια σκνιπα να τσιμπισει πρωτα το σκυλο φορεα και μετα το υγιες...
*γιαυτο εχετε δεν εχετε καλαζααρικο σκυλο μην αμελιτε την προστασια του σκυλου σας!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ο καρι στην αγγαλια ενος πιτσιρικα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το παλιΚΑΡΙ μας υοθετηθηκε και πηγε στο δικο του σπιτι σημερα!!!
 ισως θα επρεπε να μπει μια φωτογραφια με την νεα του οικογενεια,αλλα εμενα στο μυαλο μου ερχετε καπως ετσι...οπως τον βρηκαμε περιπου(η φωτο μια εβδομαδα μετα απο φαγητο και φροντιδα)..



να εισαι καλα ομορφε!!! σου χρωσταω ομορφα συναισθηματα!

----------

